# Deus est in actibus



## marliner007

Hello
I need to translate this sentence
"Dios está en los actos" -  "God is in the acts"

some online translators translate it this way "Deus est in actibus"
 but I do not know if it's correct.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

marliner007 said:


> "Deus est in actibus"



Correct, but you could also write it like this: Deus in actibus est.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Latin does not use any articles like: The, an, a.
So you need not worry about that.

Deus in actibus est.

Purple = The nominative case. (The subject of the sentence.)
Orange = A preposition that takes the plural ablative form of the noun _actus_, therefore: _actibus_.
Green = A noun in the plural ablative form.
Blue = A state of being verb, because of the preposition "in".

Source: actus - Wiktionary


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes!

As P2Grafn01 says, 'Deus est in actibus' is grammatical.

But so would be _Deus est in actis_, where _actis_ is the nominalised form of the past participle of _agere_.

Σ


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Scholiast said:


> Deus est in actis



I like that one, too. 
Thanks for sharing, Scholiast!


----------



## marliner007

Thanks!! the last one sounds great


----------



## P2Grafn0l

marliner007 said:


> Thanks!! the last one sounds great



So do the others, I must say. 

1st - Deus in actibus est.
2nd - Deus est in actis.
3rd - Deus est in actibus.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

And Scholiast knows that the Romans loved putting that verb at the end of a sentence.


----------



## marliner007

P2Grafn0l said:


> So do the others, I must say.
> 
> 1st - Deus in actibus est.
> 2nd - Deus est in actis.
> 3rd - Deus est in actibus.



Ok. I will use this list as a reference. Thanks


----------



## P2Grafn0l

The choice is yours, but personally, I would not use the third sentence.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again

In my previous post in this Thread (# 4) I should have explained: _acta_ (neuter plural) is found in a number of classical contexts in the sense here required, such as the _Acta Senatus_, the _Acta Apostolorum_ (Jerome), and the _Acta Martyrorum_. _*actis*_ of course is its ablative declension, required by the preposition _in.
_
Though I know not the context, I'm pretty sure this is what you need for "Dios está en los actos".

Σ

Edited afterthought: with regard to P2Grafn0l's remark in # 8, yes, the 'default' position for a verb is at the end of a sentence or clause. But this does not apply to _esse_ with the same regularity that it does with other verbs.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Scholiast said:


> Edited afterthought: with regard to P2Grafn0l's remark in # 8, yes, the 'default' position for a verb is at the end of a sentence or clause. But this does not apply to _esse_ with the same regularity that it does with other verbs.



Agreed, as one would say: Puella est bella. 

But, Scholiast, are you saying that the example I have given in #2, is wrong?


----------



## Scholiast

saluete consobrini!



P2Grafn0l said:


> Scholiast, are you saying that the example I have given in #2, is wrong?



Certainly I am not saying that. But to me it does not sound idiomatic.

Σ


----------

